# why can not the adjustament brush increase vibrance?



## mantra (Mar 18, 2014)

Hi

about lightroom v5 last built , can the adjustament brush control the vibrance ? i mean increase or decrease vibrance?

would be very usefull have the possibility to use the adjustament brush for tonecurve and Colors(hsl)

should i wait the v6 or there is a hope for v5

thanks


----------



## Tony Jay (Mar 18, 2014)

I have not heard or read anything about Vibrance being included as an option in the adjustment brush settings.
Maybe someone else has more to share on this issue but my guess we will just have to wait and see what transpires going forward.

Tony Jay


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 18, 2014)

The Saturation slider in local adjustments (graduated filter, radial filter or adjustment brush) is a cross between the two. + values behave like + Vibrance, but—values behave like—Saturation.


----------

